# turbo Altima 99



## SavageDrift (Oct 23, 2007)

trying to figurre out a turbo set up for my 99 altima....
wondering where to find the parts for it and any info on tuning and install...
im still firguring out what ill need... as in turbo, blow off valve, external or internatl waste gate depends on turbo, boost controler, guage, lines...

and any one else that has a turbo in theirs, wondering how they mounted it. i work in a muffler shop so i can get away with it during my lunch time... i was thinking a rear mount turbo set up would be easy to istall seeing that i wouldt have to make a new manifold or remove the CAT. i know how these working because ive seen them on LS1s that ive worked on and 350z...

any suggestions let me know, ty...


----------



## steven8439 (Dec 23, 2007)

Not sure. But if you do end up doing it you gotta post some pictures up of it. Sounds like it is going to be awesome.


----------

